# VDE, Sicherheitsvorschriften



## Herrminator (6 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

derzeit plane ich meine Technikerarbeit. Eine Reinigungsanlage für Kleinteile soll automatisiert werden. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach der passenden Literatur zum Thema UVV, VDE. Was ich wie absichern muss und was ich wie Lösen kann (Doppeltesicherheit....HW / SW) Könnt Ihr mir da was empfehlen ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß Tobias


----------

